# Pittsburgh Craigslist



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

says it's gone now


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*When I go on craigslist it's still there. Maybe I messed up the link,let me try again.*

Beautiful Golden Retriever

*Yeah, that worked. *


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Your last link worked. It said she had her first shots. Though, if she is 7months, shouldn't she have more than her first shots?!?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Such a sweet face, poor girl, stupid people!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1954150316.html


Beautiful Golden Retriever (Bulter)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-14, 5:39PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a seven month old female golden retriever. She is a full breed and is absolutely gorgeous we call her Daisy. She is VERY friendly and loves kids. She has been spayed and we were told she has all of her first shots and has also been wormed. I had got her for my husband and we have other dogs and came to realize we just cant handle another one nor have enough time to give her the attention she needs. We want to see her go to a good home only! and she is definitely an indoor dog so she wouldnt make a good outside dog at all. We are asking a re homing fee for her. My number is (724) 712- 0175 


•Location: Bulter 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------

